

Counter Strike Portable: Counter Strike 1.6 for Android powered by Unity 3D - tilt
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1447157

======
jc4p
It's a Unity clone of Counter Strike using the textures. If you have Unity
installed, here's the link to play it on your computer:
[http://www.kongregate.com/games/IgorLevochkin/counter-
strike...](http://www.kongregate.com/games/IgorLevochkin/counter-strike-web-
browser-based-port-v2)

------
untog
Very cool. I can't imagine how annoying the controls are, though. Given how
much Counterstrike relies on pixel-perfect aiming, it could be a very
frustrating experience.

